# Internships



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Does anyone know departments in the Westfield/Springfield area with good internship programs? Im trying to scope out some depts that dont stick interns in the records room. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Hate to burst your bubble, but being an intern means that you can get stuck doing the crappy work, but they also give you fun things to do to. I'm interning with Worcester. Talk to the person that heads up the internship program at your school and see which departments the students enjoyed the most and go from there. State Police run a pretty good program.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Unfortunately the SP internships mostly get scooped by colleges in Springfield. 
Some folks I know got stuck entering tickets, and other did some pretty interesting things with different depts, either way it will get me out of the classroom so Im not going to complain.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

> Originally posted by Tackleberry22:
> * Hate to burst your bubble, but being an intern means that you can get stuck doing the crappy work, but they also give you fun things to do to. I'm interning with Worcester. Talk to the person that heads up the internship program at your school and see which departments the students enjoyed the most and go from there. State Police run a pretty good program. *


Hope you don't actually hope to have a job on WPD esp. with all of the layoffs, plus all I hear are complaints about the dept, but who am I to say.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Mikey, I would look into the bigger dept.'s in our area (springfield, Chicopee and Holyoke). You may get stuck in records but you have a better chance assigned to do something else in the bigger dept. I know South Hadley no longer takes interns, not sure about any of the other dept.'s in Western Mass.


----------

